# Porsche supercars.. 918 Spyder and 991 GT3 RS



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Two additions to a collection we have looked after for a long time!

Apologies for the lack of during/ before shots.. its not a place you take lots of pictures at!

The 918 is 100% filmed so no machine polishing, but a couple of coats of Swissvax Mirage over the film and on interior exposed carbon.. Wheels autobahn..

Similar process on the RS but also with a full decontamination and light machine polish. (Standard new car detail) finished in Endurance topped with Lotos Speed.









































































Thanks for looking! !

James


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, just stunning. I love the spec on both cars, particularly the RS. That Violet with Silver Wheels is amazing.

Great work too.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

absolutely stunning cars.

RS in the purple is defo on my lotto list of cars as it is absolutely stunning


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Cheers James .Does the Porsche owners club know about you mate 
Daz


----------



## -Ash-ST (May 15, 2013)

Not the biggest Porsche fan but omg so much want on these. Amazing


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

My lottery cars right there, very nice James.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous looking motors :thumb:

The RS is something else!


----------



## Rossv4 (Oct 10, 2015)

That looks stunning in purple &#55357;&#56881;


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Awesome cars are they Mark Baileys Bonkers collection? The ford rs's have been replaced by high end sports cars now I believe :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Boostaholic said:


> Awesome cars are they Mark Baileys Bonkers collection? The ford rs's have been replaced by high end sports cars now I believe :thumb:


Mark bailey?

Don't mean paul do you? sorry if I'm wrong


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

zippo said:


> Cheers James .Does the Porsche owners club know about you mate
> Daz


I've judged some of their concours for a while now, including the national this year.. so I hope so!

It's not Paul Bailey.. not sure he has a working 918 right now..


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

simply gorgeous that 918 is something else


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Mark bailey?
> 
> Don't mean paul do you? sorry if I'm wrong


Paul Baileys 918 is a little bit smashed up from the accident


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

dubstyle said:


> Paul Baileys 918 is a little bit smashed up from the accident


I know.

I have noticed in some videos of his p1 and laf there has been a black 918 wether that's his replacement for the white one I'm not sure.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Lord have mercy :argie:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just bought a 918' then woke up,,er,er


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Adam_B (Feb 23, 2015)

Stunning


----------



## kyleh97 (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow, what lovely motors :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! They look incredible. Thanks for sharing!! :argie:


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice indeed, is the 918 the hybrid with the electric motor in the front?


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning motors, you're a lucky boy getting to work on them, have to say though, I'd have the gt3 rs over the 918.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Both are awesome! Jealous you've had the pleasure to work on them!


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

Ti22 said:


> I've judged some of their concours for a while now, including the national this year.. so I hope so!
> 
> It's not Paul Bailey.. not sure he has a working 918 right now..


thats good to know. I'm (hopefully) at the nationals next year so be good to know a DW user will be giving it the once over!!

Be nice to me......:thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Gross, but in a nice way.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Amazing couple of cars there!


----------



## diverzeusy (Dec 14, 2012)

wow!!! with a CAPITAL W


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

2 amazing machines! Good work on em too they look fantastic.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Amazing!


----------

